# spray guide tool



## esthome (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anybody tried this "Spray guide tool". 

http://www.sprayguidetool.com/index.html
__________________


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It cuts pizza nicely but it's hard to clean off the cheese. Not worth the money imho


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

There was a thread about this a fewyears ago. If I remember a member had used it and liked it.

Being a tool junkie I'd like to try it.

Being cheap, I never will.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

I got one for free from SW back in Orlando around 1996 to try. I liked it ok, the one I had came with 6 black plastic discs . No good in corners but nice . It was a bit hard to get use to.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

prototype66 said:


> I got one for free from SW back in Orlando around 1996 to try. I liked it ok, the one I had came with 6 black plastic discs . No good in corners but nice . It was a bit hard to get use to.


I have the same one. And used it a lot when i first got it, but it sits for long spells. I mean we had not used it in years. We recently dug it out and our using the heck out of it right now on some warehouse work. And saving a ton of time cutting in. I mean a ton, because we have had a lot of repeat business for one customer we are using it for. The reason it sits long spells is its not for every job. I don't think i ever used it for houses. Only for commercial work where a razor line was not critical. The line is not sharp enough for my taste. 
The one in the video looks great, but I would be skeptical and make sure u get a money back guarantee. It is a newer version. But I really don't see that making any difference. The design and concept are virtually the same. The new ones I have seen have smaller wheels than mine which are about the size of your head.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

How much is it?
Can i get it in Canada?
Or over the internet?


----------

